# fwa plans already???



## kyubi_youma (Nov 12, 2006)

my fwa plans>>>> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/54193/
any one else planning to go?


----------



## TheLostWolf (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm driving up to it from Charleston. Unless some wants to share a ride in the Savannah or Charleston Areas. 
I've already registered and should be booking my room soon now that I have spring semester class schedule.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 13, 2006)

TheLostWolf said:
			
		

> I'm driving up to it from Charleston. Unless some wants to share a ride in the Savannah or Charleston Areas.
> I've already registered and should be booking my room soon now that I have spring semester class schedule.


wow you got a long ways to get here then.... im only 17.8 miles away :lol:


----------



## TheLostWolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Lucky bastard...


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 13, 2006)

lucky? i am not lucky my dad works for delta... hes the one fixing the shitty way they run the place


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm 14 miles up the street. I'll be there .


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 13, 2006)

oh youre 3 miles closer than me lol


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 13, 2006)

I might drive there or take MARTA to the airport and just walk/get a cab. The MARTA would be cheaper it would seem, with hotel parking and such nonsense.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 14, 2006)

ok so I'm definitely going I'll  go there that Thursday night to a room i will book shortly most likely by cab (Marta doesn't come down this way) and ill pick up my badge Friday i guess  now all thats left to plan is which level to buy the badge at I'll have +3000 dollars bye then hmm Christmas gift ill allocate ~1500 dollars or so so that leaves me allot of money left lol i could still get the god level badge but I'm not sure if its worth it or if i could make it to all the events :? i will be there for the full three days though   its not my first convention so i know the basic layouts of a convention blahblahblah... hmm just need someone to go with :?


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 14, 2006)

Crap  

So much has been going on that I didn't get a table and I haven't reserved a room yet -_- We may not go anyway, there's too much going on in the next year that takes a little more precedence over cons.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm just going to stay at my apartment and eat at the dining hall. So in total I'll only be spending money on the membership ($40 or maybe more).


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 15, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I'm just going to stay at my apartment and eat at the dining hall. So in total I'll only be spending money on the membership ($40 or maybe more).



You know, it totally didn't occurr to me that I have friends in HOTlanta that I could be staying with X3 Maybe FWA is in for myself and the husband afterall! Just have to buy the tickets at the door or purchase them super soon I suppose...?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 15, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I'm just going to stay at my apartment and eat at the dining hall. So in total I'll only be spending money on the membership ($40 or maybe more).



i would but it would just be too risky for me to go by cab to and from the con all three days so I'm still planning on getting a room (i dont want to miss a thing.) i want to get a room so i know im there and can wake up take a shower all that and get there before anything starts which would be more reliable than a taxi service...  with you having marta to take you is alot easier i bet lol


----------



## goat (Nov 15, 2006)

iiiii dunno. i live in columbus GA so its not really that far.  i never been to a con so i dont know what id be in for


----------



## Ahkahna (Nov 15, 2006)

"Welcome to Mar-TUH"


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 15, 2006)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> "Welcome to Mar-TUH"



(o_0) otay....


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 16, 2006)

woot (^O^)/ registered already


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 17, 2006)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> "Welcome to Mar-TUH"



I think Mr. Kyubi is on the other side of the airport, unless Marta down there as well...


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 17, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Ahkahna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sadly i am 17.8 miles south of the airport alittle too far for marta to come i guess lol


----------



## Growly (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm going, for sure. Driving up from Savannah with my mate, we wouldn't miss it for anything.


----------



## DrakenByte (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm going! Me and a friend are driving up from the central Florida region. It's going to be our first fur con, and we have NO idea what to expect out of a fur con. x3 We've gone to many an anime con, but it'll be a totally new awesome experience for us! Not to mention our first trip without supervision out of the state! HAHA! I might try and snag an art table sometime and do sketches, or just have fun and wander around. I know I'm really excited to see what artists are going to be there! I just wish I knew more info about entering in art into the art show. I'd totally do that if I understood! LOL


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 7, 2006)

update: i am going with three of my highschool friends and have booked a room i no longer need anyone to go with 8P


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 8, 2006)

oh man, I can't wait to see this


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 8, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> oh man, I can't wait to see this



see what<_<>_><_<


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm not even sure


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know if I'm going to go or not...I live in Titusville FL if anyone might want to join up.
I haven't signed up yet, just hard to see to spend the money going up there, but lots of friends are going to this convention :X


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 22, 2006)

Hopefully I'll get to meet you at the convention.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll be there! Likely seeing Xipoid and Kyubi, at least. Whoo! Going with a wolf friend of mine, and then his brother (wolf) and some more of their friends. (Who are probably wolves. Dang.)


----------



## Growly (Dec 22, 2006)

Cool, maybe I'll run into a few of you. Be sure to come to the Fursuit Troubleshooting panel on Saturday if you are interested in that sort of thing... I'll be on the panel!


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh snap, maybe we should have a FA forum get-together just to see how many of us actually came.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't have a fursuit (want...more..than life...itself...) but I might come just to see it all. Woo. 

FA party!


----------



## Growly (Dec 23, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Oh snap, maybe we should have a FA forum get-together just to see how many of us actually came.



I think I'm going to wind up busy as a beaver, but sure if I have time.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 23, 2006)

Don't worry, even though I don't have a fursuit, I'll be sure to drop by and see what's up


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 26, 2006)

omg i just realized 4 people in two doublebeds maybe i should have gotten two rooms......although i doubt we would be sleeping much..... that sounds bad ....


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 26, 2006)

wait what's the bedding situation?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 26, 2006)

Depends where you go, but usually it's 2 beds with a max of 4 people in a room.

I'd offer my dorm room, but I'm not sure if my roomies would like random furries sleeping on the couch in the lounge. Then again, I could sleep in the lounge and give someone my room.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 26, 2006)

oh i got a room at the convention hotel..........


----------



## Lyenuv (Dec 27, 2006)

Me and my boyfriend Kyoujin might be there, coming from Indiana, lol.


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 27, 2006)

anyone coming from central florida area I could get a ride from?
hmm...nevermind I think i'll drive my jeep and throw a sleeping bag in the back

where is FWA website so I can sign up?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.furryweekend.com/


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 27, 2006)

ok signed up to go fri sat sun ^^ don't have a hotel, $160 a little too much for my tastes


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 27, 2006)

You could room with some other people to split the costs. I also could offer you my place (would be free, but you would have to take MARTA down to Hartsfield airport and walk a bit to the convention). 

Are you planning to sleep in your car?



Edit:
Here's the taxi cab ride or walk, depending on how you exit the airport
http://www.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&saddr=1900+Sullivan+Road+Atlanta&daddr=6000+N+Terminal+Pky,+Atlanta,+GA+30320&sll=33.631415,-84.435639&sspn=0.021582,0.043774&ie=UTF8&z=15&ll=33.634345,-84.45199&spn=0.021581,0.043774&om=1


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 27, 2006)

doododoodedoo
oh ummm uh what was i gonna say ohyeah....ummmm.....crap


----------



## SageHusky (Dec 28, 2006)

i'd not want to impose, but as for now my car is my option  by sunday I might be a little smelly, hehe!


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 28, 2006)

I would bring a whole lot of deodorant and Axe if I were you.


-edit-
Actually, I wouldn't consider it imposing at all. You're welcome at my lounge/room whenever you get the urge.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 30, 2006)

oh great my friends are only coming that Saturday and i still have a room booked for four lol........


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey, Kyubi - if you have a room booked, do you want me to see if my friends and I can split it with you? I'll have to ask Frankie about it, he's doing that planning - but I'll ask if you want. We're good people. Crazy, but good.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 30, 2006)

i guess.....uh....oh you don't mind sharing beds do ya ? cuz there is only two beds and I'm not sure exactly how big they are....although sleep isn't really a necessity.....


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 30, 2006)

We were going to be sharing beds anyways, I'm sure - and I myself could care less, I trust ya and them.  I'll tell Frankenwolf (eh, I should call him Waya, but...xD) and see what he says, then I'll tell ya. ^_^


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 30, 2006)

k! woohoo i might be  out of the whole lonely in a two-bed room thing lol


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeppers! I e-mailed my friend, and told him to contact  you if he was up for it. (Actually, even if he isn't - depending on the price and how much money I have at the time, I might split it with you if nobody else jumps at the opportunity) We'll see what he says, though. ^_^


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 30, 2006)

woot whats his name just so i dont skip him over if hes accidentaly routed to my spam box....


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, there's Frankie, who goes by Waya, and then his brother, who goes by Vincent Valentino. (I don't know anyone but Frankie who knows his real name) so it'll probably come from one of them. ^_^


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 30, 2006)

Vincent Valentino why is that name so familiar .....


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know, it's familiar to me too...before I met V.V., I mean.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 30, 2006)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> I don't know, it's familiar to me too...before I met V.V., I mean.



well i know Vincent Valentine is a character in final fantasy VII but i mean other than that its familiar....


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, hey, then I have no idea. He's a wolf...um...*thinks* 

He said Waya had already booked a room, but if no one else jumps in, I'll be happy to just split the room with you, if that would work?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Dec 31, 2006)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> He said Waya had already booked a room, but if no one else jumps in, I'll be happy to just split the room with you, if that would work?



im glad the room is nightly priced and not per person lol


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 31, 2006)

Gah, I want to go but I'd be coming from KY and I'd need a way to get down there.  I think I can take care of a place to stay.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Dec 31, 2006)

I claim Rowan's bed! Err, place to stay! 

She just needs a ride. We'll like, love you forever, and pay gas money....


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh dear.....*sighs*  But yes, if anyone could give me a ride, I would pay gas money and whatnot.


----------



## Ahkahna (Jan 3, 2007)

*Will Do*

Myself, my husband and Skulldog will be attending FWA and will be located in the Dealers Den.

I'll have originals, prints, and will be doing bw badges and sketchbooks.


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

...Is no-one coming from around Kentucky?  Well...I guess it's the bus for me, then.  But I will be there...oh, I will be there!!!

...which means I ought to make myself a conbadge, eh?

Edit: FofieAmadeus is coming!!! So we're probably going to Greyhound it together.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 5, 2007)

As soon as I get a job- (hopefully next week sometime) I shall have money! and yes.... Greyhounding it would be best.

What better way to travel to a Furry Con than on a bus named after a dog?


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

ROFL!
We should wear fursuits on the bus.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 5, 2007)

rowanwand said:
			
		

> ROFL!
> We should wear fursuits on the bus.



We must make them first!


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

...which is why we're planning them out right now, right???


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 5, 2007)

Have fun making your suits.  However you're getting here, just tell me where to pick you up!


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

XD We'll tell you once we figure out a bus route.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 5, 2007)

The convention is drawing near. Would you guys like to setup a place to meet or something?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 5, 2007)

yah all peeps joining me in my room must know where it is right so where are we going to meet?


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 5, 2007)

We should all definately set up a place to meet! Im from Kentucly.. (boo) so I dont know Atlanta well- Ive only been there once on the way to Florida.


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

lol right, Kyubi. I think I'm staying with you guys?  Lobo said I could....and of course Fo's gotta have a place to stay...we'll smuggle her in! lol

But yesh, a place of meeting would be a good idea.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 5, 2007)

@.@ maybe i should visit the hotel before hand i only live 17.8 miles away.. i could scout out a recognizable location to meet unless they somehow change the layout of the hotel...


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, me and Fo are going to leave the night before the con and we'll get there the day of the con around 9:30 in the morning, according to the current plan.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 5, 2007)

ill be there the day before .....the 15 th i think...


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

We're trying to save as much money as possible, so I think we're going to leave the night the con ends, rather than stay an extra night.  We'll have to leave the con a few hours early but we're both going to be spending about $90 on bus fare.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 5, 2007)

rowanwand said:
			
		

> We're trying to save as much money as possible, so I think we're going to leave the night the con ends, rather than stay an extra night.  We'll have to leave the con a few hours early but we're both going to be spending about $90 on bus fare.



well if you are staying with me the room is already booked and paid for 15-19 
well soon to be paid for anyways its booked till then (the room is on me by the way....)


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh wow, really?  That's great....yeah, I think Lobo told me I was staying with you guys, which means Fo's staying with me.
Oh Kyubi...that's really, really great...if me and Fo don't have to worry about the room....*hugs*


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 5, 2007)

oh dear, I hope I'm not going to be too much trouble! I know you guys don't know me too well yet (because I'm a loser and hardly post on here)


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 5, 2007)

rowanwand said:
			
		

> Oh wow, really?  That's great....yeah, I think Lobo told me I was staying with you guys, which means Fo's staying with me.
> Oh Kyubi...that's really, really great...if me and Fo don't have to worry about the room....*hugs*



what ive got the mony and  nothing to use it for, why not spend it on something useful? well semi useful...anyways yeah i'll have way more than enough to pay for the room by then upwards of 1000 dollars....


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

*falls over and dies*
*picks you up and twirls you around, hugging you and squeezing you*
Oh wow....that's so incredibly nice of you!  Now I just have to get $125 for bus and registration, and then however much more for food and stuff....
*dies again*

XD *dances in circles* You're amazing, Kyubi!!!!


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 5, 2007)

*giggle* i cant help it i'm charitable!! *giggle**dizzy*


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

^_^ Oh man, Kyubi...me and Fo....we were 'net screaming at each other in joy.  Just for this you have to let me buy you something at the con.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 5, 2007)

rowanwand said:
			
		

> ^_^ Oh man, Kyubi...me and Fo....we were 'net screaming at each other in joy.  Just for this you have to let me buy you something at the con.



@.@ its not necessary but ok XP


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 5, 2007)

^_^
Of course it's not necessary, but you're doing all of us a favor and it's only fair you get something in return!


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 5, 2007)

*nods!* yes, Kyubi, you're awesome!!!!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 5, 2007)

I unfortunately have class that Friday. So, I may arrive somewhat later that afternoon.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I unfortunately have class that Friday. So, I may arrive somewhat later that afternoon.



We shall be looking for you, then!! (>'.')> !


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2007)

Kind of hard if you've never seen me before xD


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

Haa... this is true.


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 6, 2007)

^_^ Which is why we tell each other what to look for! 
Hahaha....riding the bus in our sort-of kind-of fursuits....*giggle* 
I can't wait for February!


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2007)

In that case:

Look for:

1) Human male
2) Looks 17
3) Will appear tired and uninterested
4) Blank look on his face
5) Black hoodie
6) Blank black shirt
7) Dark navy jeans
8) Old, worn, frayed leather belt
9) Likely to be by himself
10) No furry attire
11) May be muttering or talking to himself (possibly)
12) Will have headphones around his neck
13) Black hair
14) Dark brown eyes
15) ~6'
16) No jewelry or tattoos
17) May have sun glasses (blue frame, gold mirror lenses)
18) Will not know where he is going
19) Wearing a badge saying "Xipoid"
20) Won't talk much
21) Average frame
22) Doesn't look athletic
23) Weighs 130 lbs +/- 5 lbs
24) Will answer to Xipoid, Rae, Raenul, General Yowis, Ridge, Provolone, Explorer, or Info.

That should narrow down the search a bit.


----------



## rowanwand (Jan 6, 2007)

*laughs*
There'll be no missing you.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 6, 2007)

Me: Dork with shaved head, lots badges, 5'3 and chubby glasses, looking lost, in a hoodie of some sort


Oh, wait, I'm picking ya'll up from the bus station...


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 6, 2007)

speaking of transport since my friends are only going one day (poo on them ) i need transport .....


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 6, 2007)

Can do! Wait, where are you, again?


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 6, 2007)

17.8 miles south of the airport.....


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 6, 2007)

if you want an exact location i can give you one *giggle*


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 6, 2007)

Can do! Just give me directions when the time comes.


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm so excited!!!! I just made new ears today out of really random lime green fur I found in the back of my closet.

I don't know where it came from.....


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 6, 2007)

Was it green to start with? o.o


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2007)

What did I miss?


----------



## Myoti (Jan 7, 2007)

Being I'm only two hours from Atlanta, I'd like to go, but I really don't want to go alone (no offense to any of ya'll XD ). 

If I can convince my friend to go, I'll be there, which may be possible (he's rather indecisive alot, it seems =p ).


EDIT: Either way, you can just know for future reference that I WILL be there next year. =D


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 7, 2007)

just the drive i'm not looking forward to :X 6hrs to macan, GA and another 1hr to Atlanta


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 7, 2007)

like driving to orlando!! *giggle* such a long drive but rather scenic too........


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 8, 2007)

dunno which route i'll take...


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 10, 2007)

i woke up this morning and realized if i'm paying for the hotel who's paying for food? then i realized if theres a mini-store at the hotel they will most likely have ramen/cup ramen which they would probably be selling for 1.00 a piece anyways problem solved *giggle*
oh and nothing begins till 9:00 apparently.....heres the schedule


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 10, 2007)

ramen cups at hotels are like $2-3 it's stupid


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 10, 2007)

It's less than 8 cents a pack where I am. I could bring you guys a whole box if you like.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 10, 2007)

hmm most likely wont need you too. there are three supermarkets not a mile away from where i live.....


----------



## XianJaguar (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, due to sudden moving plans (It appears I'm moving to Florida sooner than I thought!)..it seems like I AM GOING TO FWA!

I'll be driving up with CrssaFox and her hubby and sharing a table in the Dealer's Den with her. Still gotta get Art Show space though. We'll see. Stop by the Dealer's Den at CrssaFox's table and say hi! =)

See you all there!


----------



## SageHusky (Jan 10, 2007)

sweet! hope to see you there!
wherabouts in FL? I'm in east central FL, town called Titusville, east of Orlando


----------



## XianJaguar (Jan 10, 2007)

SageHusky said:
			
		

> sweet! hope to see you there!
> wherabouts in FL? I'm in east central FL, town called Titusville, east of Orlando




Dunno if you're talking to me or not, since there's no quote, but what the heck. I'll answer anyway. I'm moving just outside of Lake Wales, which is about 1 hour south of Orlando in the boonies.

Excellent fishing on the Kissimmee River Chain of Lakes. I can't wait!


----------



## Growly (Jan 11, 2007)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> Well, due to sudden moving plans (It appears I'm moving to Florida sooner than I thought!)..it seems like I AM GOING TO FWA!
> 
> I'll be driving up with CrssaFox and her hubby and sharing a table in the Dealer's Den with her. Still gotta get Art Show space though. We'll see. Stop by the Dealer's Den at CrssaFox's table and say hi! =)
> 
> See you all there!



OMG! *jumps on your head* That's awesome!  Hope to meet yous!


----------



## badkittyamy (Jan 14, 2007)

is going to be there, my girlfriend's ex is going to be going up to see an ex of hers so while she is so not furry she decided to bite the bullet and not only stay the weekend but go to the con as well and her ex wants to meet me so huzzah. I won't be suiting, not my style but alyssa, my lady's ex will.


----------



## Growly (Jan 15, 2007)

Hope to see you there!


----------



## badkittyamy (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm usually hanging around the artist alley at cons but don't know how this one will go seeing as Kat and I will be making sure no creepos bother alyssa. I may go as the nun as usual who knows.


----------



## Growly (Jan 15, 2007)

badkittyamy said:
			
		

> I'm usually hanging around the artist alley at cons but don't know how this one will go seeing as Kat and I will be making sure no creepos bother alyssa. I may go as the nun as usual who knows.



I'll probably be spending more time in AA than usual, hoping to set up and sell some stuff the first day and maybe a bit whenever I have downtime.


----------



## Ahkahna (Jan 26, 2007)

XianJaguar said:
			
		

> SageHusky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol, I'll see you in the DD then


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 26, 2007)

I think I'll pretty much be living in the AA... I'm a whore for art 
I also may be staying in the hotel anyway, even though I live here, to get the whole con experience before ac07.


Addendum: I will be wearing a black sleeved, red long shirt if it is cold.  Underneath my black hoodie of course.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 26, 2007)

ohohoh lobo i forgot to ask you ..you gonna pick up rowan first or me cuz if you pick up rowan first i can give you directions from google or some other place otherwise i can really only give you my address and google would give you a long ass map *giggle* they are going to the bus station at the airport right? thats the only bus station in atlanta i can think of atleast...


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmm, I don't know, whichever is closer to me will get picked up first, unless I need to pick her up early.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 26, 2007)

well seeing as im  almost a straight 17 miles south of the airport theres not much of a distance change anyways...where are they being dropped off at?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't know yet, I need to ask about that...and you can just send me the address and I can mapquest it, that's what I do best.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 26, 2007)

Driving Directions from Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport (ATL), 6000 N Terminal Pkwy # 435, Atlanta, GA to Sheraton, 1900 Sullivan Rd, College Park, GA

it makes me laugh how close it is to the airport i could walk to it from the airport!


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 26, 2007)

Hahaha, you are close to the airport, wow!


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 26, 2007)

nonono thats the hotel fwa is being hosted at!..


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey, just because I'm oblivious to the world...


----------



## kyubi_youma (Jan 26, 2007)

its okay i do it sometimes too *giggle* ohhh!! you where talking bout that!!


----------



## badkittyamy (Jan 27, 2007)

i hope people are on good behaviour. People seem to be very touchy at cons and i really don't want to have to keep her from killing people.


----------



## AxelWolf04 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, I will be at FWA. I will be driving down with some furs from Cincinnati on the day after Valentine's Day. This will be my first con.


----------



## SageHusky (Feb 1, 2007)

meh. I was going but I cancelled my entry.
It's gonna cost a little too much for plane ticket, and hotel...place for my dog to stay, as well as missing days from work, I have no vacation time at the moment so it'll just be 'days off'


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 4, 2007)

aw, well hopefully you can make another convention sometime in the future.


----------



## badkittyamy (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah that's a shame but apparently other people i know are going as well. I can't wait it's so close!


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 14, 2007)

It's time.


I will be at the hotel instead of my apartment, by the way. Look for me... or just call me and ask where I am.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 14, 2007)

My cell phone just died, but hopefully...I won't need it....*dies*

Anyways, Kyubi and I will be at the hotel tomorrow afternoon! WOOO!


----------



## Growly (Feb 19, 2007)

FWA was...







...the BEST CON EVER! *explodes and catches on fire*


----------



## Ahkahna (Feb 19, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> FWA was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to agree, I had a great time :3


----------



## badkittyamy (Feb 19, 2007)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> Growly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AxelWolf04 (Feb 19, 2007)

FWA was my first fur con and I loved it alot! Made alot of friends and met those I always talked to on AIM and here. Hopefully I will see you guys at a future con!

Axel Wolf


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 19, 2007)

Heh... _*joins the "I missed out on that" crowd, yet again*_
I'll have to go looking for some photos, later.

So did y'all manage to catch up with each other at FWA, or was that totally random hit-and-miss?

Great to hear those positive feedback comments; and kudos to the organisers for putting the groundwork into place for all that. 

d.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 19, 2007)

I saw Kyubi, but not Xipoid. I saw BadKittyAmy too. I met Oz Kangaroo and went to fangirl heaven...

Good weekend, but I wish I'd found Xi. ^_^ I have a new character for Lobo to imaginary date  and lotsa badges! A nice coupla shirts and an FWA backpack, too. God Level rocks, it was worth it.

Edit: Oh! And Growly and Joecifur! (My brain is still recovering. xD)


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 19, 2007)

I met Oz as well. I'm kind of sad I never found you/kyubi.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 19, 2007)

We spent a good bit of time looking like idiots with the Wii (I WANT) and playing various card games. Wandered around randomly, went to the Fursuiter 101 and 201 (which just convinced me it's best left to those with talent). 

Next time we're gonna be at the same con we need to set up a meet time before, just to make sure we connect.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 19, 2007)

What room were you in?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 19, 2007)

308, and Kyubi was too until he moved down to 323....with a new boyfriend. *makes annoying 'awww' noises*


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 19, 2007)

I was in 516 :/


----------



## Growly (Feb 20, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> I was in 516 :/


Neat, I was in 528!


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 20, 2007)

Growly said:
			
		

> Neat, I was in 528!



FWA rooming was a bit weird. Everyone I knew and met turned out to be in rooms extremely close to mine. Basically everyone I met/knew were in rooms like 514, 517, 523, 414, 616, 511, 510, etc... 

I think I may have passed you without knowing, Growly. I thought I heard someone say your name as if speaking to you at once point during my aberrant meandering.


----------



## Growly (Feb 20, 2007)

Very possibly! I was wearing a huskyhat most of the con.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 20, 2007)

I stalked found Growly in fursuiting, and I got to pet your Gryphon head that I wish I'd had money for, it was so cute!


----------



## Growly (Feb 20, 2007)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> I stalked found Growly in fursuiting, and I got to pet your Gryphon head that I wish I'd had money for, it was so cute!



I have a picture with you in the background, hehe.






The rest of my pics are here... there's 4 pages.
http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b181/thegreenmooseofdoom/


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 20, 2007)

You know Waya?! He's a good friend of mine, graduated from my university last year. He first introduced me to the furry world, so to speak.  I love that fursuit by Joecifur, too. I wanted to just follow Waya around and pet him


----------



## Growly (Feb 20, 2007)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> You know Waya?! He's a good friend of mine, graduated from my university last year. He first introduced me to the furry world, so to speak.  I love that fursuit by Joecifur, too. I wanted to just follow Waya around and pet him



Nah, I don't know him, I just took a ton of suiter photos.  But I do know Joe! I stayed with him and a few other people.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 20, 2007)

Wait, that was Lobo? I walked by you a number of times, but I didn't think it was you. Gah, I'm so stupid


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 20, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Wait, that was Lobo? I walked by you a number of times, but I didn't think it was you. Gah, I'm so stupid



With the striped hat and the fox ears (they were closest I could find to 'roo)? Yep. I was everywhere. *evil laughter is heard in the background* o.o


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, now I do feel stupid. I took a picture of you and Oz when you posed outside, but I don't remember if I used your camera or Digeri's. I was the quiet guy in the denim jacket.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 20, 2007)

*facepalm* How _did_ we do that?!


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know, but it does take talent.


----------



## badkittyamy (Feb 20, 2007)

i loved meeting korrok, crazy woman flying from the uk


----------



## kyubi_youma (Feb 20, 2007)

now that im awake! *glomps everyone* whee so much fun! way too much fun... slept+12 hours afterwards...


----------



## Growly (Feb 20, 2007)

badkittyamy said:
			
		

> i loved meeting korrok, crazy woman flying from the uk



I love your hair!


----------



## kyubi_youma (Feb 20, 2007)

i want to rewind time and go back again...and again ...and again...


----------



## AxelWolf04 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, it was fun. Still trying to find pics of me from the con.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Feb 20, 2007)

hehehehe my parents thought me and lobo were together....sexually lmao...


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 20, 2007)

kyubi_youma said:
			
		

> hehehehe my parents thought me and lobo were together....sexually lmao...



*cracks up* A lesbian and a gay man, perfect match.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 1, 2007)

VGM is male and at least strait (possibly bi, but I am uncertain)
Kyubi is male and gay
Lobo is a pre-op transgender, biologically female at the moment, and bi.

Lobo was referring that Kyubi's parents believed that Lobo and Kyubi were dating, whereas in reality, Lobo and Vgm are mates (though not at the time of 2/20/2007, when they posted).

Does that help clarify?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 2, 2007)

VGM22 is a gay male. 

The 'lesbian' comment referred to me, even though I am a pre-op transman...old terms die hard.


----------

